# What type of jobs are popular for English speakers in China?



## redex (Jun 12, 2012)

I am an accountant in the UK, I will be qualified in February however I do not have a degree. My current plan is to go to China on December 21st on a 3 month tourist visa to learn mandarin as much as I can. Once I have a fair grasp I will try to land an Accountant job in China or Hong Kong.
I already have to visa in place and money in the bank to live on for the above plan.

However I have been thinking it would be a better experience to get a job in China. That way I could earn some money and learn the language at the same time. Also the work visa may last longer than 3 months.

I would like your wisdom and thoughts about which jobs are popular for people who only speak English in China. Also where is a good place to look for jobs? any suggestions of websites or organisations.

I can only think of teaching English but would love to know of any other job roles worth looking into. I am a sharp guy and I am willing to pick up any job.

Thank you


----------



## lanqiuren173 (Dec 13, 2013)

*****nghua*

Redex;
I suggest if really want to work in the PRC start learning basic Mandarin 101 before you get to Dalu. I really believe three months of study will not prepare you for business Mandarin. Good luck.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

I have had 5 years of studying Mandarin here and it definately has not prepared me for business talk. Luckily I am retired!

I did learn a bit before I came here in 2009 but it depends on which part of China you go to as to whether you will understand them and they understand you until you get into the local dialect mode.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## redex (Jun 12, 2012)

Update.

I landed in Guangzhou about a week ago. I am currently looking for jobs. If anyone knows any agents or particular fields I could possibly enter with knowing basic conversational mandarin then please let me know.

any suggestions of roles or websites or institutions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Dmitrybax (Jan 14, 2015)

LinkedIn maybe

Do you have a Twitter account? I'm intrested in searchin job in Guangzou too. Maybee you can share some information with me?


----------



## redex (Jun 12, 2012)

Dmitrybax said:


> LinkedIn maybe
> 
> Do you have a Twitter account? I'm intrested in searchin job in Guangzou too. Maybee you can share some information with me?


What ever questions you have just ask here  

I have however found an Accountant job in Shanghai working for a huge global company so I will move there next week. To work for international companies you do not need to speak mandarin.


----------

